# fitness test + feedback



## nategman123 (15 Dec 2008)

ok, heres the story , i am a 16 year old and earlier this month i applied for the reserves, i underwent a fitness test and i was certain i would do fine. I go to the gym on a regular basis, i run, i play basketball and volleyball, i was positive i would pass with flying colors. However, i was told that i failed the step test, i was shocked because i do so much cardio, and i could easily do the 2.4 k in the required amount of time, i should add that i am 6'3 200 lbs. 

Has this happened to anyone before? some feedback would be appreciated, i am just really frustrated 

thanks nathan


----------



## George Wallace (15 Dec 2008)

Yes.  People have failed the Step Test.  People have also failed the Test before they even started.  Did you follow the instructions as to what not to eat or drink 12 to 24 hours prior to the test?  Did you have any Tea or Coffee within 8 hours prior to the test?  There are many reasons that could cause a person to fail.  

You can be Retested.  Next time make sure you follow the instructions they give you prior to the test.


----------



## nategman123 (15 Dec 2008)

well i actually didnt, umm i didnt really hav too much to eat prior to the test, do you think that could hav an impact, cause i was shocked to hear that i failed


----------



## Kebel (16 Dec 2008)

Well it might be related to what you eated/drink or even how effective are your lungs to recuperate. What was your heart bpm before your started the test?


----------



## xxmixkexx (17 Dec 2008)

eating raises your heart rate so that could of had an effect on it


----------



## nategman123 (1 Jan 2009)

could someone please tell me a bit about the step test, like the standards.
its the only part im a bit nervous about bcause last time i failed it thanks!

nathan


----------



## Nfld Sapper (1 Jan 2009)

I thought they got rid of that a few years back in favour of the 20 Meter Shuttle Run.


----------



## aesop081 (1 Jan 2009)

nategman123 said:
			
		

> could someone please tell me a bit about the step test, like the standards.
> its the only part im a bit nervous about bcause last time i failed it thanks!
> 
> nathan



If you have done the step test once already then you know all there is to know about it.


----------



## nategman123 (1 Jan 2009)

they still hav it :S i think its stupid, its based entirely on your heart rate.
does neone kno where your heart rate must be??


----------



## ARMY_101 (1 Jan 2009)

Your heart rate needs to stay below a certain amount of beats per minute in order to continue to the next stage.  Once you're done they score you based on your age, heart rate, and what level you got to, which then decides whether or not you passed or failed.  I believe they score you based on a target heart rate for your age, which I believe was between 160 and 180 beats per minute.

You've already done it, so you know the general idea of what happens and just need to work on lowering your heart rate while you do the exercise.


----------



## aesop081 (1 Jan 2009)

nategman123 said:
			
		

> does neone kno where your heart rate must be??



Your heart either meets the standrd or it doesnt. Simple as that. Its not like training for a certain number of pushups.


----------



## nategman123 (1 Jan 2009)

lik i was pretty confused, im very active i go to the gym i play sports  and still my heart rate was too high, hav you ever heard of this problem before?


----------



## aesop081 (1 Jan 2009)

nategman123 said:
			
		

> hav you ever heard of this problem before?



Yes.......


----------



## Fishbone Jones (1 Jan 2009)

The information on the step test can be found with a search. How to search is found in the Site Guidelines. The same place it tells you that we don't accept MSN talk, bad grammar, bad spelling and no capitalization where required. I suggest you go read those guidelines before you continue further. Thanks for your time.

Welcome to Milnet.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## George Wallace (2 Jan 2009)

nategman123 said:
			
		

> lik i was pretty confused, im very active i go to the gym i play sports  and still my heart rate was too high, hav you ever heard of this problem before?



We heard about it before.  We also heard about it from you on 15 Dec 2008.  I may begin to think that there just may be another problem.  Please follow the advice already given you.


----------



## nategman123 (2 Jan 2009)

ok thanks everyone, i just have another questions, i've been doing pushups lower myself enough so that the tip of my nose touches the ground then fully extending, would that be enough to count for one push? how low do you have to go?


----------



## aesop081 (2 Jan 2009)

90 degrees at the elbow with no  arching of the back or "banana bend" downwards. Hands flat on the ground directly under the shoulders.


----------



## nategman123 (2 Jan 2009)

ok thanks, it is very much appreciated!


----------



## George Wallace (2 Jan 2009)

nategman123 said:
			
		

> ok thanks everyone, i just have another questions, i've been doing pushups lower myself enough so that the tip of my nose touches the ground then fully extending, would that be enough to count for one push? how low do you have to go?



 :

OK.  Please do a SEARCH for the ARMY FITNESS MANUAL and do some research.  It will inform you of just about everything you will want to know about fitness training.  For now, ..........your upper arms have to be parallel to the ground when you are in the lowest portion of your push up.  You do not have to bend your head to touch your nose or chin to the ground.


----------

